# Mother in Law



## Paymaster (Aug 21, 2012)

My Mother in Law had knee replacement surgery back in February. She contracted MRSA in the wound in April. Doctors gave her massive doses of anti-biotics and beat it back. Had to take her to the hospital yesterday when the doctors discovered it is back. She may loose the leg now this time. Please remember her and my wife( only child ) when you Pray. It is gonna be a rough road for both of them for a while.


----------



## win280 (Aug 21, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## speedcop (Aug 21, 2012)

our prayers sent


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 21, 2012)

Prayers sent for your wife and mother in law.


----------



## Headshot (Aug 21, 2012)

Prayers added.  Hope she gets well soon.


----------



## StriperAddict (Aug 21, 2012)

Will do brother. Keep us posted.


----------



## Sargent (Aug 21, 2012)

sent


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Aug 21, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## mattech (Aug 23, 2012)

Prayers sent, my mil is getting knee replacement surgery soon.


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 24, 2012)

got all  in our thoughts and prayers ...


----------



## Huntress (Aug 24, 2012)

Prayers sent for your MIL and wife all.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone. She came thru the surgery well. They took out all the hardware and put in a spacer. She will never be able to bend the knee again but looks like she will keep the leg. That was what we were hoping for. Y'all are a Blessing!!!!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Aug 28, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> Thanks everyone. She came thru the surgery well. They took out all the hardware and put in a spacer. She will never be able to bend the knee again but looks like she will keep the leg. That was what we were hoping for. Y'all are a Blessing!!!!!


 
I almost missed the news...
Pay, that's great to hear!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> Thanks everyone. She came thru the surgery well. They took out all the hardware and put in a spacer. She will never be able to bend the knee again but looks like she will keep the leg. That was what we were hoping for. Y'all are a Blessing!!!!!



Good news..


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 30, 2012)

Got her home last night. Gonna be a long haul for her but I think she is up to it. Thank you all for the Prayers.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2012)

Just saw this............. 's for a quick recovery & uplifted spirits!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 30, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> Got her home last night. Gonna be a long haul for her but I think she is up to it. Thank you all for the Prayers.



Praying for your family.


----------



## Israel (Aug 30, 2012)

May the Lord strengthen each place of weakness.
And that he show his power and mercy in your mother in law's body.


----------

